# How much is it worth?



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Question for y'all Honda owners. Got a guy at work who has an old Honda 3 wheeler sitting in the bed of his truck. The bike or truck hadn't moved since we got back in November.

I imagine the bike is in ruff shape but I would like to get my hands on it and restore it back to original. 

What y'all think would be a good offering price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

what model is it


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

it is all dependent on what model it is.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

no idea , but we gave an old 200 chain drive away not long ago,it had all good fenders an a pretty fair engine ,needed ing system ,we robbed it to get another running for the old man down the road


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well unfortunately I'm an idiot. It is an old honda 4 wheeler not 3 wheeler. From the angle I was looking at it from I could of swore it was a 3 wheeler.

Lock'er up please lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

lol


----------

